# Jet Lag or other Angelenos



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

I was wondering if anybody has any knowledge of this clinic in Angeles?

Britannia Medical, Dental and Cosmetic Center - Dentist in Angeles City - WhatClinic.com

I'm interested in their dermatology department. Based on the dermatology and cosmetic services offered, it seems that they might have some modern equipment and techniques. I can't find anything like that in Subic.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

DonAndAbby said:


> I was wondering if anybody has any knowledge of this clinic in Angeles?
> 
> Britannia Medical, Dental and Cosmetic Center - Dentist in Angeles City - WhatClinic.com
> 
> I'm interested in their dermatology department. Based on the dermatology and cosmetic services offered, it seems that they might have some modern equipment and techniques. I can't find anything like that in Subic.


Don, 

I'm showing that this clinic is inside of Clark Airbase. If you don't get any solid information here, I'd suggest sending an email to the VFW Post in Angeles and see if they might have info or if one of their members has a recommendation for it.


Jet Lag


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

DonAndAbby said:


> I was wondering if anybody has any knowledge of this clinic in Angeles?
> 
> Britannia Medical, Dental and Cosmetic Center - Dentist in Angeles City - WhatClinic.com
> 
> I'm interested in their dermatology department. Based on the dermatology and cosmetic services offered, it seems that they might have some modern equipment and techniques. I can't find anything like that in Subic.


It's in Balibago. Immediately after you exit the Clark "Main" Gate (SM will be on your left), look to the right, you will see it among the restaurants. Big Blue sign. Take the first right turn where Jolli Bee is, then immediate right turn again.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

I have an update to share. I finally went to Britannia today and initially I am very impressed. I met with Dr. Tan, who basically runs the place, and he seems like a solid guy who really knows his stuff. He is a dermatologist and cosmetic doctor but his clinic offers dentistry and other medical treatments.

As I had hoped, he has modern laser treatments for many skin related issues, both medical and cosmetic. He did his laser training at Harvard Medical school in the U.S., according to his Facebook page. I guess anybody could claim that but when you talk to him you will see that he is a really sharp guy.

The cost was a pleasant surprise. His consultation was only p400. I have a cream to apply that will prepare the skin issue for the laser treatment in a few weeks. I have to send him pictures every few days and he will tell me when to come back based on the progress of the cream. The cost of the laser treatment will be a whopping p2000 and if needed a collagen treatment will be an additional p2000. This would probably costs thousands in the U.S.

He also treats the small skin spots (cancerous or pre-cancerous) a lot of us older folks get from too much sun. I have had those frozen and burned, but he uses the laser.

I'm thinking about try the dentist there as the dental practice had excellent reviews on the link I gave below. The facilities are very clean and I was able to peek in one of the dental rooms. It appeared to be top notch modern equipment.

Only time will tell if the treatment works. Maybe there are some other guinea pigs who would like to try the place. 




DonAndAbby said:


> I was wondering if anybody has any knowledge of this clinic in Angeles?
> 
> Britannia Medical, Dental and Cosmetic Center - Dentist in Angeles City - WhatClinic.com
> 
> I'm interested in their dermatology department. Based on the dermatology and cosmetic services offered, it seems that they might have some modern equipment and techniques. I can't find anything like that in Subic.


----------

